

Got acne? There’s Not an iPhone, Android app for that, FTC says - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/got-acne-there%E2%80%99s-not-iphone-android-app-ftc-s

======
reemrevnivek
15,000 people paid for these apps? Must be desperate, gullible, rich, or a
combination of the above.

